# Where is my 1099 ?



## Adonai (Mar 2, 2017)

Please tell me how to get an hard copy of my 1099 ... They said I requested something online - Not - So I've been waiting months for a hard copy to download .... Uber - Fired - I'm no longer a partner because of a pending case that I was falsely accused ofI didn't do it & Won case ... I worked for 15 months with an 4.9 average no record for more than 10 years .... Lawyer or leave in God's hand.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Adonai said:


> Please tell me how to get an hard copy of my 1099 ... They said I requested something online - Not - So I've been waiting months for a hard copy to download .... Uber - Fired - I'm no longer a partner because of a pending case that I was falsely accused ofI didn't do it & Won case ... I worked for 15 months with an 4.9 average no record for more than 10 years .... Lawyer or leave in God's hand.


I'm not a tax professional, but I would suggest that you total up your automatic deposits, and report that on your Schedule C. Then deduct your mileage, etc. You can list it as other income, not reported on a 1099. But the main thing is that you are reporting the money you actually received. You may need to file Schedule SE, depending on your profit, if any. If you had received the forms 1099k and 1099 misc you would have deducted from the amounts shown on the former all commissions and fees to arrive at a figure matching your deposits.

Just curious, how is it that you "won" the case but it is still "pending?" Regardless, that case should have no bearing on their failure to issue the 1099 forms.


----------

